# legal or illegal



## rajeshjsl (Oct 27, 2004)

i want to know 

cracks are legal or illegal . if its illegal than why don't the govt. ban on those hundreds of cracks providing sites


----------



## nipun_the_gr8 (Oct 27, 2004)

Cracks r illeagal but i don't know y doesn't the govt. ban those sites.........


----------



## SmoothCriminal (Oct 27, 2004)

i think Indian govt has not much need to ban those sites, while US govt is inclined to do so.. these sites r mostly hosted on russian or other foreign servers...


----------



## xenkatesh (Oct 27, 2004)

Thats the reason behind them? I dont think so!How many of u not using cracks????? tell me the truth!


----------



## klinux (Oct 27, 2004)

i dont use cracks , too many spywares and other trojans in them . but i do take my serials every morning


----------



## IG (Oct 27, 2004)

good one @ klinux


----------



## klinux (Oct 28, 2004)

*linuxshop.ru/linuxbegin/win-lin-soft-en/table.shtml

plus plenty of alternatives free apps on windows itself . all it needs is a little bit of patience to learn the new stuff  but  mostly settle for not-so-legal

*theopencd.sunsite.dk/


----------



## alib_i (Oct 28, 2004)

rajeshjsl said:
			
		

> i want to know
> 
> cracks are legal or illegal . if its illegal than why don't the govt. ban on those hundreds of cracks providing sites



cracks are illegal
but govt cannot do anything cos the sites hosting those cracks are not in india or us
govt can only disallow any server in their own to host such files ..
nothing much can be done till .ws or .ru domains exist


----------



## rajeshjsl (Oct 28, 2004)

there are also many us sites of cracks .


----------



## rajeshjsl (Oct 28, 2004)

why don't other countries ban on them


----------



## ShekharPalash (Oct 28, 2004)

dude.... crack and govt


----------



## nikhilesh (Oct 28, 2004)

excuse me,but game cracks are legal.they r used to enhance gameplay and/or play without a CD so that it wont get spoilt.but ppl use it for piracy.that can't be helped.

but cracks that unlock softwares r illegal


----------



## rajeshjsl (Oct 28, 2004)

my question is why why why why why don't the govt.'s ban on them


----------



## [flAsh] (Oct 28, 2004)

no CRACK is LEGAL. but who cares it jst a small piece of code and that's why govt. cant ban them as they r banning piracy or warez sites.


----------



## atool (Oct 28, 2004)

rajeshjsl said:
			
		

> my question is why why why why why don't the govt.'s ban on them



they are banned in most countries...but country like say russia (where most crack sites are hosted) dont have severe law to tackle this...


----------



## nikhilesh (Oct 28, 2004)

most crack sites r hosted from russia,where there r literally no net laws at all.and also india,where ppl like laloo prasad yadav r interested in milking their cows rather than banning stuff.


----------



## hitesh_hg (Oct 29, 2004)

Well there is nothing legal or illegal about cracks...they are just a piece of code..
Ya but more often then not creating and using these cracks and patches is illegal...so there is nothing wrong in hoisting them...moreover many a pages contain a disclaimer like this

```
Disclaimer:

The creator of this page or the ISP(s) hosting any content on this site take no responsibility for the way you use the information provided on this site. These files and anything else on this site are here for private purposes only and should not be downloaded or viewed whatsoever! If you are affiliated with any government, or ANTI-Piracy group, MPAA, BSA, or any other related group or were formally a worker of one you cannot enter this web site, cannot access any of its files and you cannot view any of the HTML files. All the objects on this site are private property and are not meant for viewing or any other purposes other then bandwidth space. Do not enter whatsoever! If you enter this site you are not agreeing to these terms and you are violating code 431.322.12 of the Internet Privacy Act signed by Bill Clinton in 1995 and that means that you cannot + threaten our ISP(s) or any person(s) or company storing these files, cannot prosecute any person(s) affiliated with this page which includes family, friends or individuals who run or enter this web site. If you do not agree to these terms then you must leave now!

I would like to stress expressly that I did not have any influence on the organization and contents of the linked pages. Therefore I dissociate hereby expressly from all contents of all linked pages on these homepage and do make myself not appropriated. This assertion applies to all linked sites on my page!
```

So there is no point banning them...

Hope there is some light now..

Hitesh Gupta


----------



## plasmafire (Oct 31, 2004)

coz they can't ban em... crackers can find umpteen ways 2 overcome bans


----------



## tushar_novice (Nov 1, 2004)

Mah new Question:
There are so many pirated games shop in our country. Why don't govt. ban them?
Ans:
'coz govt. officails take bribe from them. (At least i think so).


----------



## abhishekkulkarni (Nov 1, 2004)

oh come on the retail cd for win xp  = Pocket - Rs 8000/- 

Now tell me how many of u really have  " bought " it for that much money ?

   

[Edited Batty]


----------



## alib_i (Nov 1, 2004)

you wont say that if you are a software developer ...
but i do admit that i use cracks


----------



## sav_more (Nov 2, 2004)

dood if the govt is involved, curuption is involved.
pay a small fee to ur local law&order man ,he wont bug u.
as far as crack sites are concerned,do u think the govt has the time
or the will to look into piracy on the web(at least software piracy)
but come on who wants the sites banned,not me atleast.


----------



## GameAddict (Nov 2, 2004)

*Here is what I know...*

Hi,

Making cracks is not illegal *but* using them to crack the software is. Cracks are afterall pieces of code (in the same way as viruses) and making software is not illegal. same is with viruses, making them is not illegal, but spreading them (intentionally/unintentionally) is illegal.

Quite a thin line between what is legal and what is illegal, but this is how it is!

Bye!

GA


----------



## sav_more (Nov 3, 2004)

i totally agree GameAddict.good reasoning m8.
can anyone ban programmers from coding.that would b shitty& stupid.

!!!peace!!!


----------



## vysakh (Nov 3, 2004)

*cracks*

even dowry, prostit*** is banned but it is still followed. I think that is also the reason why cracks are banned but followed
regarding india there is no squad to check for piracy for softwares and games though it is there for films and music


----------



## klinux (Nov 5, 2004)

is ms s/w legal in the first place . 

*www.pcworld.com/news/article/0,aid,99104,00.asp


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 6, 2004)

Short And Sweet Truth Everyone Govt Can't Ban all the Crack Based sites as the Links to this sites are Much more than the govt employees itself Lol...anways apart from that Cracks are illegal As they are for now Used by most of us for Illegal Purposes....and its depends on how and which countries Cyber rules apply to each country.....and as for India well Lags behind in bustin this sites And even in supplyin the original Copies of stuff from time to time.....


----------



## bharat_r (Nov 6, 2004)

Crack websites say that it is for their personel use & for educationsl purpose.

Also says:Support the developers.If you like this product,Go buy it.


----------



## adithyagenius (Nov 7, 2004)

I use cracks on my retail Caesar3 coz of the stupid thing. It keeps slowing down the game with inbetween and unnecessary cd rom reads.


----------



## SmoothCriminal (Nov 7, 2004)

the legal enhancements are called PATCHES and not cracks


----------



## adithyagenius (Nov 7, 2004)

Sorry I didn't mean crack. I was doing something illegal with it. I used Virtual CD so that music from cd doesn't slow down my game. As per the EULA it is illegal. I think they meant using Virtual CD on my comp and playing and giving the cd to friends. Coz I already have the damn retail game. So why do they bother whether I am usng real or fake CD drive.


----------

